# Stanley H39B Router Motor Brushes Burning



## Cookie Monster (Jun 30, 2011)

Got an old Stanley Router and jig for $5 at garage sale. The brushes in the motor were used completely to the tip of the spring. After some effort, found the brushes at the tool repair in the local lumber store. 

The old router looked worth saving. On the net they called it an R2-D2 and it looks the part. Will post photo later, parade time.

My problem now is one of the new brushes is burning more than I think it should. A lot sparks from it versus the other. I took the motor apart and sanded the comutator but that did not fix the problem. Also, check for loose connections. Motor start is also an issue, must turn the shaft a turn or so to get the switch to work. It will run to full RPM when started.

Any suggestions?? Looks good on the shelf.

CM


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

It sounds like the brush spring may have been overheated and lost some of it's strength because it got too hot when the brush was nearly completely worn out. The arcing will cause overheating. Compare it's length to the other one to see how much different that it is. The place that had your replacement brush might be a good source for the spring, or some of tYou could try stretching the spring some, or try to find a replacement for it. The older hardware stores that carry assortments of odd hardware usually stock some motor brushes and springs. You might get lucky and find a replacement there. When you are looking for a replacement it will be critical to find one that is not only the correct length and diameter, but one that has the same spring force, or nearly so. Take the good original brush spring with you when you go searching. You can shorten a spring that's too long with an abrasive cutter like a Dremel tool, but you won't be able to do too much adjustment otherwise. 

Charley


----------

